# Band seating



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

In the 3 PFS pictured the only difference in the forks is that I filed shallow grooves on the top of one shooter. This was originally to centre tubes, but this is now rigged with l/2" latex. The other pic shows the seated bands partially drawn but at full draw the bands are half this width and centrally U seated. Anyway, the PFS with the shallow fork grooves shoots consistently more accurately than the other two, all else being equal. I can't explain this and wondered if anyone had an explanation or theory ? Thanks.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Sorry mate no idea-Maybe Dgui will know.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You have been a great help spanky, thanks


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

glad to be of service.


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe the band retains a certain amount of energy if it is working in a groove, that it looses when it has to deform and then reform to flat?

Hope you understood what I'm trying to say?.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It might be all in your mind that the grooved one is more accurate. You thought it was at first, then your subconscious mind turned it into a self-fulfilling prophesy. Happens to me with every new shooter I make, haha.

What you need is some control in your experiments. Have an assistant hand you each of those forks in turn while you're blindfolded. Try each one out at least three times to eliminate coincidence. Then remove the blindfold to see which one was most accurate.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Would't work as I always shoot blindfolded.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It might just be that it makes for more consistent positioning of the bands. I scalloped the top of the forks of my small ninjas to help keep the bands from slipping off to one side or the other.

To test it, you could get about 20 people that are not familiar with slingshots. Deal with each one individually so none of them sees what the others are using. You are going to teach them to shoot. Randomly assign them to one type or the other. After a bit of practice, let each subject shoot for score. Then see if there is any significant difference between the two groups. Then you can start paying your lawyer for all the lawsuits because of hand hits, etc.

But I prefer blinfolding you and doing the test as John suggested!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

and don't forget to use this formula








where TN is the number of true negative cases FP is the number of false positive cases FN is the number of false negative cases TP is the number of true positive cases


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And don't forget to use the TP and wash your hands afterward!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> and don't forget to use this formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that and the answer is 42


----------

